# IPv6 newbie but dual stack @ PPPoE won't get public IP address from ISP



## epopen (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi All.

I am a IPv6 newbie, and trying it dual stack @ PPPoE,
And allow web server income connection from native IPv6 network.
but can't get public IPv6 address @ tun0 still.
Can help me?

Description below.
Server: FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p6 i386
       Simple stand-alone server (No router, no downstream LAN)
       WAN port: fxp0(tun0)
       Firewall: PF,   IPv4 only current.
ISP: IPv6 ready (PPPoE, dual stack mode)
       It assign fixed IP(both IPv4 & IPv6) to PPPoE client automatic.
       Under is IPv6 test result @ other windows 7 PC, PPPoE at tun interface.

```
IPv6 address: 2001:b411:a480:110:e8ba:fea3:3866:55f1
Link-local IPv6 address: fe80::e88a:ce50:3846:b5a1%51
IPv6 default gateway: fe80::d2f0:dbff:fe3f:5000%51
IPv6 DNS server: 2001:b000:168::2, 2001:b000:168::1
```

Under is addition configuration in /etc/rc.conf

```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
ipv6_network_interfaces="tun0 lo0"
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="fxp0"
ip6addrctl_enable="YES"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```
Some configuration is options, not require.
Can help remove it?

Under is addition configuration in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf

```
enable ipv6cp  <- This one default "enable", add for test
add! default HISADDR6  <- Either  ppp.conf or ppp.linkup won't work
```

Under is /var/log/ppp.log

```
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> hangup
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 5 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Sat Jan  2 18:54:19 2016
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jan  2 18:54:24 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (30) for redialing.
Jan  2 18:54:54 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Jan  2 18:54:54 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jan  2 18:54:54 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jan  2 18:54:54 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "CHCH-BRAS-2222")
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan  2 18:54:55 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x2dd96439
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(189) state = Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[4] 0xc023 (PAP)
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x2eaee0e7
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(189) state = Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[4] 0xc023 (PAP)
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x2eaee0e7
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(0) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM 2dd96439
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x2dd96439
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(190) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x2dd96439
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerUp
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(1) state = Opened
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM 2dd96439
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine = none
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: Pap Output: 75776160@ip.hinet.net ********
Jan  2 18:54:56 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(191) state = Opened
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS ()
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: Using trigger address 0.0.0.0
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: MPPE: Not usable without CHAP81
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP:  DEFLATE[4] win 15
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP:  PRED1[2]
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(192) state = Opened
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x80fd (Compression Control Protocol) was rejected!
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(152) state = Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 168.94.58.254
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(152) state = Req-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 168.94.58.254
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(2) state = Opened
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM 2dd96439
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Warning: Add! route failed: ff02::: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Warning: Add! route failed: 0.0.0.0: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Warning: ::/: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(193) state = Opened
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigNak(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] changing address: 0.0.0.0  --> 122.117.86.253
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: Primary nameserver set to 168.95.192.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: Secondary nameserver set to 168.95.1.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerUp.
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: IPCP: myaddr 121.137.46.251 hisaddr = 168.95.98.254
Jan  2 18:54:57 epopen ppp[94775]: tun0: Command: MYADDR: !bg /etc/rc.d/ntpd restart
```

Under is `ifconfig` result.

```
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=2009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
  ether 00:30:44:2b:aa:48
  inet6 fe80::230:644f:fe42:9a48%fxp0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
  status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1492
  options=80000<LINKSTATE>
  inet6 fe80::210:64af:fb02:8a48%tun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7
  inet 121.137.46.251 --> 168.94.58.254 netmask 0xffffffff
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  Opened by PID 83078
```

tun0 won't get public IPv6 address, only local address exist.

Thanks all very much.
Neko.


----------



## epopen (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi All.

I had been reference google and tried net/dhcp6, but won't work same..

Under is added /etc/pf.conf Note: $ext_if=tun0

```
pass quick on { $ext_if } proto ipv6
```

Under is added /usr/local/etc/dhcp6c.conf

```
interface fxp1 {
information-only;
};

interface tun0 {
send ia-pd 0;
send ia-na 0;
request domain-name-servers;
request domain-name;
};

id-assoc na 0 { };
id-assoc pd 0 {
prefix-interface fxp1 {
sla-id 1;
};
};
```

Under is added /etc/ppp/ppp.linkup

```
MYADDR:
!bg /etc/rc.d/ntpd restart
! sh -c "/usr/local/sbin/dhcp6c tun0"
```
Added one line `dhcp6c`


Run it by manual `/usr/local/sbin/dhcp6c -f -d -D tun0`, got under result.

```
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: extracted an existing DUID from /var/db/dhcp6c_duid: 00:01:00:01:1e:1e:48:fd:00:30:64:02:8a:48
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: failed to open /usr/local/etc/dhcp6cctlkey: No such file or directory
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: failed initialize control message authentication
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: skip opening control port
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# The followings are a sample configuration for requiring the "stateless"] (73)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# DHCPv6 service.] (17)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[interface] (9)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <5>[fxp1] (4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>begin of closure [{] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[information-only] (16)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of closure [}] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# The followings are a sample configuration to be delegated an IPv6 prefix] (74)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# from an upstream service provider.  With this configuration dhcp6c will] (73)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# send solicit messages containing an IA_PD option, with an IAID 0, on to] (73)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# an upstream PPP link, ppp0.  After receiving some prefixes from a server,] (75)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# dhcp6c will then configure derived IPv6 prefixes with the SLA ID 1 on a] (73)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# local ethernet interface, ne0.  Note that the IAID for the id-assoc] (69)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>comment [# statement is 0 according to the default.] (42)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[interface] (9)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <5>[tun0] (4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>begin of closure [{] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[send] (4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[ia-pd] (5)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[0] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[send] (4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[ia-na] (5)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[0] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[request] (7)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[domain-name-servers] (19)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[request] (7)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[domain-name] (11)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of closure [}] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[id-assoc] (8)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <13>[na] (2)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <13>[0] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <13>begin of closure [{] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of closure [}] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[id-assoc] (8)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <13>[pd] (2)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <13>[0] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <13>begin of closure [{] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[prefix-interface] (16)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <5>[fxp1] (4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>begin of closure [{] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[sla-id] (6)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>[1] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of closure [}] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of closure [}] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: <3>end of sentence [;] (1)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: called
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: called
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: reset a timer on tun0, state=INIT, timeo=0, retrans=383
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: a new XID (e933e) is generated
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: set client ID (len 14)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: set identity association
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: set elapsed time (len 2)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: set option request (len 4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: set IA_PD
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: send solicit to ff02::1:2%tun0
Jan/06/2016 09:36:51: reset a timer on tun0, state=SOLICIT, timeo=0, retrans=1088
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: set client ID (len 14)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: set identity association
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: set elapsed time (len 2)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: set option request (len 4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: set IA_PD
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: send solicit to ff02::1:2%tun0
Jan/06/2016 09:36:52: reset a timer on tun0, state=SOLICIT, timeo=1, retrans=2151
Jan/06/2016 09:36:55: set client ID (len 14)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:55: set identity association
Jan/06/2016 09:36:55: set elapsed time (len 2)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:55: set option request (len 4)
Jan/06/2016 09:36:55: set IA_PD
Jan/06/2016 09:36:55: send solicit to ff02::1:2%tun0
..... Infinite loop
```

Thanks a lot.
Neko


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Jan 6, 2016)

There is an alternative to ppp, net/mpd5. I know nothing about IPv6 and have not tried mp5 myself yet.

Juha


----------



## epopen (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi All.

I had been inquiry my ISP for IPv6 problem.
They answer.

```
PPPoE doesn't require any DHCP client to get IP, assign automatic.
Using exist IPv4 only OR IPv4/IPv6 dual stack same.
```
So problem occur base system inside.

I had been make-sure knob *NOINET6* isn't define.
(I added illegal character between

```
#ifndef NOINET6
.....
#endif
```
section in /usr/src/usr.sbin/ppp/ipv6cp.c and `make`.
Make broken, it is OK.)
And option INET6  exist in my kernel configure.
IPv6 ready I think....



Juha Nurmela said:


> There is an alternative to ppp, net/mpd5. I know nothing about IPv6 and have not tried mp5 myself yet.
> Juha


Thanks your advice.
But my server is stand-alone, not LAN exist, so net/mpd5 not required I gauss.

Thanks a lot.
Neko.


----------



## epopen (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi All.

I turn-on log IPV6CP for IPv6 in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf

```
default:
set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP IPV6CP CCP tun command
```

And got some log in boot time from /var/log/ppp.log, please check below..
First, complete log

```
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> hangup
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 5 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Mon Jan 11 19:18:15 2016
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jan 11 19:18:20 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (30) for redialing.
Jan 11 19:18:50 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Jan 11 19:18:50 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jan 11 19:18:50 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jan 11 19:18:50 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "CHCH-BRAS-2222")
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan 11 19:18:51 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xe3cf6baf
Jan 11 19:18:52 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(255) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[4] 0xc023 (PAP)
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x5006bfb8
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(255) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[4] 0xc023 (PAP)
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x5006bfb8
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(0) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM e3cf6baf
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xe3cf6baf
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(0) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xe3cf6baf
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerUp
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(1) state = Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM e3cf6baf
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine = none
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: Pap Output: 75776160@ip.hinet.net ********
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(1) state = Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS ()
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: Using trigger address 0.0.0.0
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: MPPE: Not usable without CHAP81
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP:  DEFLATE[4] win 15
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP:  PRED1[2]
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0x023064fffe028a48
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(2) state = Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x80fd (Compression Control Protocol) was rejected!
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(202) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 168.95.98.254
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(202) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 168.95.98.254
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(2) state = Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM e3cf6baf
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(255) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0xd2f0dbfffe3f5000
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: SendConfigAck(255) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0xd2f0dbfffe3f5000
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0x023064fffe028a48
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: LayerUp.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Warning: Add! route failed: ff02::: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Warning: Add! route failed: 0.0.0.0: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: myaddr fe80::230:64ff:fe02:8a48 hisaddr = fe80::d2f0:dbff:fe3f:5000
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Warning: ::/: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(3) state = Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigNak(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] changing address: 0.0.0.0  --> 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: Primary nameserver set to 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: Secondary nameserver set to 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerUp.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: myaddr 121.137.46.251 hisaddr = 168.95.98.254
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: Command: MYADDR: !bg /etc/rc.d/ntpd restart
```

Second, IPv6 relation section, part of complete log.

```
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0x023064fffe028a48
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(255) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0xd2f0dbfffe3f5000
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: SendConfigAck(255) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0xd2f0dbfffe3f5000
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP:  IFACEID[10] 0x023064fffe028a48
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: deflink: LayerUp.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPV6CP: myaddr fe80::230:64ff:fe02:8a48 hisaddr = fe80::d2f0:dbff:fe3f:5000
```


Third, IPv4 relation section, part of complete log.

```
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: Using trigger address 0.0.0.0
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(202) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 168.95.98.254
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(202) state = Req-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 168.95.98.254
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigNak(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] changing address: 0.0.0.0  --> 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: Primary nameserver set to 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: Secondary nameserver set to 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 121.137.46.251
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 168.95.192.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 168.95.1.1
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerUp.
Jan 11 19:18:53 epopen ppp[37133]: tun0: IPCP: myaddr 121.137.46.251 hisaddr = 168.95.98.254
```

Compare with IPv6 section and IPv4 section, IPv6 section half of IPv4.
I think...ISP don't send detail connection information in IPv6 mode.
May ISP issue?  but Windows 7 (Same PPPoE) work fine.

Thanks a lot.
Neko


----------

